# "Punishing" a rat



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

"Punishing"...that's a horrible, harsh word D:

I get my rats out for playtime in a room that is really nicely ratproofed. The only issue is that two corners of the carpet are a little loose, and they keep trying to pull the carpet up. Is there any way I can stop them from doing this? I read somewhere about using a spray bottle of water every time they do something that you're trying to discourage, but I don't want to traumatise them, as they're still relatively new. 

Should I "punish" them every time they pull up the carpet, or keep doing what I'm doing which is keeping an eye on them, saying "no" when they do it and picking them up and away from the corners (it feels like it's not working)?

Or should I just think of a way to fix the carpet down properly??


----------



## Laura Gene (Nov 13, 2012)

It seems like you know what the solution is. It's in their nature to borrow, dig and explore, don't punish them for that. Just put something on the carpet or fix it.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

My girls did the same thing. My apartment is good at doing a shoddy job of remodeling the units each summer, so the carpet is not secured in several places. Rats found it immediately and were determined to tear it up! I would just pick them up and distract them each time I saw them doing that. To avoid damages, I put duct tape over the area. They left it alone after that.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've found that the only way "no!" really works is if you do it in tandem with something like blowing in their face or tapping their nose. Rats are clever but they don't speak English--they don't know what "no!" means until it's associated with something they don't like. I wouldn't use a spray bottle as that can be traumatizing, but blowing in their face or tapping their nose are both things they don't like that won't hurt or traumatize them and might help them get the picture. I've found that just picking rats up and moving them often doesn't work as some think it's a game and do it again just to get you to play.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies! I will keep trying to pick them up and distract them for the time being (it does feel like a game at times though), and move onto the blowing/tapping if necessary...it's not easy to get down to their level to blow/tap in those corners! I imagine they'd just freak out with me coming down on them all of a sudden and stop tearing up the carpet anyway. 

I'll get some duct tape too and give that a go...I made the mistake of using parcel tape to fix a cardboard rat guard over the gaps under a radiator, and spent a good long time cleaning glue off the metal radiator after that! I believe duct tape won't do this...


----------



## Risika (Jun 22, 2013)

I'd get something they can dig in to help curb the habit. Such as you can't dig here, but right here is perfectly fine. Get a little tub/bin (the dollar store has a lot of options) Fill it with paper and other things and put them in it when you see them in that area. Put treats inside too that they have to dig for. You are replacing something kinda fun with something really fun!


----------



## WinonaGun42 (Feb 2, 2013)

If it is the corners, have you thought of getting two flooring tiles to put down over the area? Terra cotta or the ceramic tiles a foot square, or bigger, will be hard to move for a rat, it won't damage the apartment and doesn't involve sticky substances. You can get some cheaper ones at a large hardware store. They don't have to look nice, just keep the rats from digging. I would recommend the shiny glazed ones as regular terra cotta can hold a pee smell.

I got a few 5-6 inch tiles for the corners of my DCN because one of my little girls loves to rip up the corners of the fleece to burrow under it. They have all taken to peeing on them, so it makes daily wipe downs easier and means changing the fleece every 3-4 days instead of 2. It also means less damaged fleece that I have to repurpose in to something smaller. 
I got glazed tiles with a slightly indented circular design because they were cheapest on sale. The design holds the pee on the tile a little too well. So now I wipe down the tiles twice a day. Wrapping the tiles with fleece didn't work so well. 

I also think that getting a few dig boxes for play time is a good idea too. I got a few of the plastic "shoeboxes" from the dollar store. I fill them with shredded paper and fleece scraps. I cut a big hole in the top so there is only about an inch or two left of the lid. That helps keep all the stuff inside when they go digging for the few cheerios, pasta and nuts I put in the bottom.
The dig boxes and tiles might keep them from trying to dig up the carpet. Good luck!


----------



## Mball77 (Jul 3, 2013)

I didn't think it would work but my boys like to try and tear apart the barriers we put in to block them off from the fridge and the living room of many expensive wires. I've tried distracting, play boxes and such and I was good with that. I didn't think negative reinforcement worked but I read the rat immersion guide and tried a tiny bop to the head and and stern "no" a few times actually worked... and making sure they had tasty chew toys too. I used to poke them in the butt thinking thats what they do to each other and it did the exact opposite of work.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Tiles is a great idea! I actually saw some recently in a cheap shop, so I'll definitely get some of those. 

I'll try some digging boxes too. My boys like to try and dig in the corner of their cage underneath one of their beds, so I really think that'll help  it's clearly something they're missing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When one of our rats decided to tunnel under the closet door by going through the carpet, I bopped her head at least ten times before she even looked up, she just kept digging faster. And my other has gotten so used to me throwing things at her when she's doing something stupid, she doesn't even duck anymore... she knows I'll never hit her. But she does respond to getting yelled at and bopped at the same time.

I never punish a rat. Rats don't understand punishment, so why bother. You can use negative reinforcement if it's immediate and severe enough to cause the rat to associate their bad behavior with you getting really upset. Rats really don't want to upset their humans or alphas.

Immediate is often difficult to do... the small object toss across the room worked for a while until the rats realized I wasn't going to hit them... and bopping worked as severe enough until the rats realized I wasn't going to actually hurt them. Therefore even negative reinforcement loses it's impact very quickly. 

In all reality you don't want to hurt your rats, and once your rats find out that there's no teeth in your bite you pretty much just look silly to them. Use negative reinforcement very sparingly or it will lose it's impact. And rats are small animals that are easily harmed if you try to be more insistent than a gentle bop.

As to the carpet tunneling, my rats finally hit the wooden floor, realized they couldn't tunnel under the door and gave up. I should have just moved the carpet and showed them the floor underneath in the first place.


----------



## loomie79 (Jan 20, 2013)

When my girls climb up the wooden chair leg, jump onto the table, then get in my dried flowers lol, I clap and say "no" by the time I am up & near the table, they have jumped off! Smudge will then run after me, jump up on my lap & lick my face. I think she is saying sorry  bless her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltukey (May 28, 2013)

my rats know the momma is really serious tone...they also know every curse in the book both English&penobscot. they know if I lapse into Penobscot to get back in their cage&put on an angelic face cuz momma is very serious!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the replies!

I've put something in the corner now and it's detered them a bit...they've investigated the thing, but havent tried to move it to get underneath. They also know my "this means business" tone of voice I think...I say a name and they freeze and stare at me, knowing they've done something wrong. I also push them away from the corner if I'm in easy reaching distance, but last night, I pushed my boy and he rolled over for a tummy tickle! How am I supposed to stay mad at that??! :3


----------

